# 2011 Flyrods on sale!!!!!!



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

All of our rod inventory for 2011 is discounted along with several demo rods from this past year. Give me a call for details www.projectxflyfishing.weebly.com


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

I have these two rods available #1 4pc XF 5wt w/tube 
#2 2pc MF 2wt w/tube

These are new rods that were built for a show the 5wt would make a great rod for nymphing the Guadelupe this season and the 2wt would be great for the bream . Both come with our full warr. and are handbuilt right here in Texas . www.projectxflyfishing.weebly.com


----------

